

How Our WordPress Plugin Reached 10 000 Downloads in 3 Months - kgjerstad
http://www.wysija.com/how-our-plugin-reached-10-000-downloads-in-3-months/

======
benheu
This is different than MailChimp, since it's fully integrated within
wordpress. It's fun to use! Drag > drop > send!

~~~
pagekalisedown
I'm assuming you're replying to my post above.

I was hoping for a more in-dept description of how this plugin differs from
MailChimp.

I'll just take it for a spin and see for myself.

------
pagekalisedown
I use MailChimp's Wordpress plugin. Its integration is a little rough around
the edges I think. Does anyone have any experience with this new plugin?

